# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  2º Encontro de Aquariofilia de Salvaterra de Magos

## joao felisberto

Serve este tópico para anunciar a todos os membros do fórum que o 2º encontro de aquariofilistas em Salvaterra de Magos vai se realizar entre os dias 14 e 15 de Maio 2011, mais uma vez teremos concursos, palestras, convivio, todo o que este hobby merece. O evento do ano passado foi um sucesso e esperamos que o de este ano tenha ainda mais sucesso, iremos uma vez mais contar com corcurso de Discus, de Peixes de Água doce, de Escalares, Plantados e Marinhos, para consultar as regras dos concursos podem ver aqui o link do evento:

http://eventosalvaterra.no.comunidades.net/

A pagina do evento vai sendo actualizada, á medida que os concursos e o programa estiverem definidos.
Qualquer duvida postem aqui, que as mesmas serão esclarecidas.

Os concursos de Marinhos são de fotografia, sendo dois o melhor aquário marinho e o melhor peixe marinho.

No ano passado foi assim, este ano vai haver muito mais.

*2º ENCONTRO AQUARIOFILIA DE SALVATERRA DE MAGOS

Os prémios foram estes, oferecidos pela TMC

Regras do concurso melhor aquário:

1 fotografia da frente do aquário

2 fotografias de cada lateral


Regras do concurso de melhor peixe marinho:

1 fotografia grande plano do peixe

2 fotografias do aquário com o peixe em questão em destaque

Para ambos os concursos devem mandar as fotos e as seguintes informações:

Nome
Contacto Telefónico
Morada

Para o e-mail do evento; eventosalvaterra@hotmail.comO que está em conta aqui é o melhor layout do aquário e o melhor peixe, e não a qualidade da fotografia. É claro que a foto tem que ser nítida e que seja todo perceptível.  

Aproveita-se este tópico para mostrarem as vossas fotografias para partilharmos com o pessoal do fórum.

----------


## joao felisberto

boas 
este concurso não custa nada basta enviar as fotos para o email do evento
e tem a possibilidade de ganhar um prémio 
no ano passado o membro Carlos basaloco ganhou  prémios (falo deste membro derivado a todos membros o conhecerem peço desculpa ao carlos de falar do nome em causa )
na nossa pagina tem os concorrentes do ano passado
para todos pousam ver 


aproveito para pedir a todos membros do reefforum metam as vossas fotos neste tópico para todos verem

----------


## joao felisberto

Então pessoal, tem que se começar a inscrever, na custa nada e ainda poderão ganhar grandes prémios.

----------


## jose_brardo

Então pessoal. com tantos aquas e peixes bonitos aqui não concorrem no concurso de fotografia porque?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,   :Olá: 

Aproveito desde já para agradecer o contacto e convite para participar no concurso de fotografia.  :SbOk3: 

Tenho uma ou outra dúvida relativamente às regras para a participação, se possível agradecia ajuda.

Em relação aos temas (Melhor Aquário Marinho, Melhor Peixe Marinho), podemos concorrer com um único aquário/peixe, ou é permitido participar com mais de um aquário/peixe :SbQuestion2: 
E em relação às datas, têm de ser de um período específico (exemplo: do ano de 2010), ou poderemos enviar fotos mais actuais e mais antigas :SbQuestion2: 

Na página das regras do concurso de fotografia, menciona os concursos de  Melhor Aquário Marinho e Melhor Peixe Marinho. Entretanto estive a navegar pelo site e tive oportunidade de ver os vencedores da edição anterior, em que além dessas duas categorias (Aquário e Peixe), tem também Melhor Momento Marinho. A dúvida é se na actual edição também podemos concorrer nessa categoria, para participarmos com umas fotos de invertebrados, corais, por exemplo :SbQuestion2: 

Uma outra dúvida, ao enviarmos as fotografias a concurso, têm preferência por resolução original da imagem (ficheiro com a resolução máxima) ou preferem ficheiros de imagem com uma resolução intermédia :SbQuestion2: 

Aproveito também para os felicitar e desejar o maior sucesso na organização do evento.  :SbOk3:   :Palmas:

----------


## jose_brardo

> Boas,  
> 
> Aproveito desde já para agradecer o contacto e convite para participar no concurso de fotografia. 
> 
> Tenho uma ou outra dúvida relativamente às regras para a participação, se possível agradecia ajuda.
> 
> Em relação aos temas (Melhor Aquário Marinho, Melhor Peixe Marinho), podemos concorrer com um único aquário/peixe, ou é permitido participar com mais de um aquário/peixe
> 
> Podes concorrer com mais que um aquário e peixe, mas o nome do concorrente tem que ser outro, por exemplo metes um com o teu nome e outro com o nome da tua esposa.
> ...


Obrigado, espero contar com vocês para que tenhamos ainda mais sucesso.

----------


## jose_brardo

Boas pessoal, então o que se passa???? vejo aqui neste fórum dos aquas salgados dos mais bonitos que já vi, e não querem participar num concurso com prémios brutais da TMC. As inscrições são grátis. Toca a inscrever-se.

----------


## jose_brardo

Boas pessoal posso dizer que já contamos com a participação do carlos basaloco e do artur fonseca, espero que não sejam os unicos.

----------


## joao felisberto

> Boas pessoal posso dizer que já contamos com a participação do carlos basaloco e do artur fonseca, espero que não sejam os unicos.


veram mais muito em breve :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> vejo aqui neste fórum dos aquas salgados dos mais bonitos que já vi, e não querem participar num concurso com prémios brutais da TMC. As inscrições são grátis. Toca a inscrever-se.





> Boas pessoal posso dizer que já contamos com a participação do carlos basaloco e do artur fonseca, espero que não sejam os unicos.


Boas José,

Não sei se o pessoal ainda está  a hesitar em participar nos concursos de fotografia... mas se só o Carlos e eu é que estamos a concorrer aqui do fórum, mais probabilidades temos de ficarmos no Top 3!  :SbSourire2:   :yb624: 

Agora a sério...

Só para o pessoal conhecer melhor, os resultados da edição anterior...
*2º ENCONTRO AQUARIOFILIA DE SALVATERRA DE MAGOS
e destaco os jurados:



> Informo que todos os concursos Marinhos foram jurados pelo métedo de média entre as classificações do Srº Machado Sousa e o Srº Sebastian (Representante da TMC).


Força aí pessoal... toca a participar... não é todos os dias que temos eventos destes no nosso país  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## jose_brardo

É isso mesmo Artur, não tenham medo, podem perguntar ao Carlos, ele não pode vir ao evento, mas os prémios foram-lhe enviados, e este ano espero contar com mais membros deste fórum.

----------


## joao felisberto

boas
nao devia falar já mas vale a pena citar isto
na parte de reef nao fazemos só concurso de fotos 
vamos ter no domingo dia 15 maio
palestra de MACHADO DE SOUSA  com grande orgulho 
vamos ter novamente conversa sobre corais para quem nao conhece e é pricipiante no hobby
................MATERNIDADE DE CORAIS................(pesquisa)
a equipa TMC com palestra sobre iniciaçao ao hobby
e montagem de um aquario de recife com respostas e esclarecimentos de todas as duvidas que possam surgir 

a marca SICCE irá fazer uma demostraçao de equipamento 
ira ser surpresa veremos o que a DIDO´s FARM nos guarda

esperamos pelas belas fotos que os menbro nos mostram no 

                               REEFORUM

----------


## joao felisberto

já a alguns excritos estava a ficar preocupado
será que o pessoal nao está em situnia connosco  :yb620: 
vamos lá preguisite é só mandar fotos para o nosso mail  :SbOk: 

o concurso patrucinado TMC  :yb677:

----------


## jose_brardo

Pessoal, a TMC está a fazer um esforço de louvar para patrocinar este concurso, vamos lá recompensa los e toca mandar as fotos para concorrerem não custa nada.

----------


## joao felisberto

> Pessoal, a TMC está a fazer um esforço de louvar para patrocinar este concurso, vamos lá recompensa los e toca mandar as fotos para concorrerem não custa nada.


boas brardo :Olá: 
eu estava preocupado, deixei de estar o reeforum já está a bombar :Pracima: 
já temos e bom representates do reeforum 
o amigo carlos basaloco este ano tem companhia em representaçao do reeforum
fotos espetaculares, grandes planos,grandes peixes
 muito renhido ,dificuldades para o juri (TMC) (machado de sousa)
(mario sustelo)
esperamos por mais fotos  :Palmas:  :Palmas:   REEFORUM EM GRANDE

----------


## joao felisberto

boas pessoal
o nosso programa já está na nossa pagina :Pracima: 

http://eventosalvate...gina=1669185040

----------


## Helena Pais

> Regras do concurso de melhor peixe marinho:
> 
> 1 fotografia grande plano do peixe
> 
> 2 fotografias do aquário com o peixe em questão em destaque


Olá joão...

Estive a consultar o site e aparece:

"_Concurso de melhor peixe marinho:

- 2 fotografias de grande plano do peixe

- 1 fotografia do aquário com o peixe em questão em destaque_"

Qual das duas está correcta?

Atenciosamente

----------


## joao felisberto

> Olá joão...
> 
> Estive a consultar o site e aparece:
> 
> "_Concurso de melhor peixe marinho:
> 
> - 2 fotografias de grande plano do peixe
> 
> - 1 fotografia do aquário com o peixe em questão em destaque_"
> ...


boas helena
 os meus parabens de estares atenta :yb624: 
nao tinha reparado e o erro foi meu :yb620: 
o que está certo é do site (as regas nao fui eu que as fiz)mas o erro foi meu
as minhas desculpas
muito obrigado pela correçao :Pracima:

----------


## jose_brardo

Boas, 
Helena peço desculpa pelo erro, que foi meu, quando eu fiz o regulamento, era como o joão disse, mas depois de uma conversa com o juri, chegou-se á conclusão que era melhor alterar, e altera mos para as regras que estão no site, já vi que está com inteção de participar, força, cá a esperamos a sua inscrição e espero que também haja mais inscrições dos membros daqui do fórum.

----------


## jose_brardo

Boas pessoal

Aqui tem a lista de prémios para o concurso de marinhos do nosso evento, todos oferecidos pela TMC Iberia.


Melhor peixe:

1º - Aquabeam500 reef blue twin

2º - Marine bio pearls + v2bio 1000

3º -  Pro reef 10 kg



Melhor aquário

1º - Aquabeam 500 reef blue twin

2º - Bio actif 25kg

3º - Tropic Marin elimi-phos cartdrige pump


Bons prémios, agora espero ter ainda mais inscritos aqui do fórum.

----------


## jose_brardo

Gostava que os membros do fórum dessem umas palavras sobre o que acham dos prémios dados pela TMC Iberia.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Calhas de leds, filtro de bio-pellets, sal sintético, filtro de fosfatos... a mim parecem-me ser excelentes prémios  :SbOk:   :Pracima:

----------


## joao felisberto

> Boas,
> 
> Calhas de leds, filtro de bio-pellets, sal sintético, filtro de fosfatos... a mim parecem-me ser excelentes prémios


boas artur 
agora falta é essa belas fotos :Olá:

----------


## jose_brardo

Boas Artur, estes são os prémios, mas tambem deixo aqui outra novidade a 
TMC vai lá estar para mostrar novidades, aproveitem que o evento só se dá uma vez por ano.

----------


## jose_brardo

Não há mais membros para dar opinião sobre os prémios????

----------


## joao felisberto

boas josé
falar dos premios é muito bom  ouvir
mas é bom falar que dia 14 e 15 estam presentes 2 tecnicos da TMC
para tirar todas as vossas duvidas e ajudas possiveis como sempre a sua simpatia sao conhecidas de todos
tiram todas duvidas relacionadas com a iluminaçao aditivos e a sua utilizaçao
correta
indentificaçao de especimes que vos ajudaram dos seu cuidados e as alimentacoes dos mesmos
os mitos criados por alguns ceticos sobre especimes serem ou nao serem compativeis com os vossos reef
e sempre bom ter um conselho com que se pode contar

        um muito obrigado há equipa TMC

----------


## joao felisberto

boas
no dia 14 e 15 de maio
2ºencontro de aquariofilia em salvaterra de magos
evento de aquariofilia terá varias novidades no mercado para poderem 
verem e tirar duvidas 
bombas em expociçao para verem as suas funçoes
lançamento de aquarios novos ......novidade a nivei mundial 1º apresentaçao
a publico
novidades de alimentaçao para vivos 
palestras sobre este hobby maravilhoso
concursos de plantados
campionato nacional de discus
concursos de peixes 
e muitos e bom premios

----------


## jose_brardo

Boas, já falta pouco para o evento, ficam aqui umas fotos para aguçar o apetite.

Quero deixar aqui um grande agradecimento ao senhor Fernando, e a todos os membros da empresa Scalare pelo apoio que nos dão, pois sem eles o evento não se poderia realizar. Obrigado.

Agora as fotos.

----------


## jose_brardo

Boas pessoal, aqui vão mais umas fotos, e logo já posto aqui mais umas...



Aqui uma das fotos dos bettas, logo já estará com mais ainda...



Um dos aquarios de mostruário, neste caso da loja da Koipark.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Está com bom aspecto, muitos parabéns!

Já participei em organizações de eventos de aquariofilia, sei bem o trabalho que isso dá, portanto força aí.

Tenho muita pena de não participar, mas se existir um 3º evento, de certeza que vou estar aí.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Parabens mais uma vez pela iniciativa do evento, no Domingo se possivel irei estar presente para assistir ao Workshop do Machado de Sousa e o restante evento do dia.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Votos do maior sucesso para o evento e organização  :SbOk:

----------


## joao felisberto

> Parabens mais uma vez pela iniciativa do evento, no Domingo se possivel irei estar presente para assistir ao Workshop do Machado de Sousa e o restante evento do dia.


boas carlos
era bom o amigo estar pressente assim se ganhar algum premio  :Palmas: 
era dois em um nao tinha o trabalho que teve o ano passado
mas se no ano passado foi bom este ano em premios é de mais
quanto ao evento, este forum é mais ligado ao reef mas em agua doce temos 
muito para ver plantados ... discus.....escalares ...peixes em geral
novidades do mercado bombas ,marcas com visual diferente, aquarios novos lançamento a nivel internacional 1 º vistos
gostavamos de ter mais mas isso era pedir muito

é bom de falar no ano passado todo o lucro foi revertido ao bombeiros este ano e a loja social (vamos comprar bens que tanhao carencia) fradas para adultos pelo que nos falaram tem muita carencia deste tipo de bens
as entrada sao 2 euros 1 dia..... 3 euros 2 dias
a aquariofilia está de maos dadas com a causas sociais
que me orgulho muito de pertencer e ajudar este tipo de causas

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Quero dar os meus parabens a organização do evento, tudo muito bom!! Até o tasco ao lado  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: !! :Coradoeolhos: !!

Não contava com uma organização tão organizada e uma popularidade tão grande, quando cheguei, tive que esperar na fila para pagar o bilhete de entrada, muita gente mesmo, muito fixe :SbOk: !

Já no salão, diga-mos com cerca de +- 600m2, estava repleto de stans dos patrocinadores, associações e aquários por todo o lado, e como devem calcular gente por todo o lado a apreciar os aquários expostos. 

Gostei do que vi, só tive pena de chegar atrasado e não ter assistido a palestra do MAchado de Sousa sobre Coral bleaching, tema interessanet!

Quero agradecer a organização pelos prémios que me foram atriuídos do melhor aquário, e tambem pela corragem de levar a vante o projecto do "Enconro de Salvaterra de MAgos" :SbOk:  :Palmas:  :SbOk:  :Palmas: 

Na proxima edição, no que poder ajudar já sabem, podem contar comigo.

Bem aproveito e deixo umas fotos do evento para partilhar com vocês!

Macahado de Sousa após palestra 


Concurso de aquário plantados


Stand da TMC, uns dos grandes patrocinadores


Stand da organização com os prémios dos vencedores


Um dos vários Nanoreef montados no evento


APK, muito bem representada!!


Mais um Stand, esse da Aqua atlatis

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

mais algumas....

um dos lados da sala com os aquários de plantados


lado oposto com os aquários de escalares


alguns produtos do patrocinadores


bonito plantado!!


outro nanoreef com um palhaço Snowflake


Andre da TMC a apresentar o funcionamento geral da TMC




O espaço do Evento já no final do dia.



João obrigado mais uma vez por nós propocionar esses momentos de convivio

abraço grande

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

uuuppps enganei-me e repeti a emnsagem, apagar sff #36

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Parabéns à organização, parece ter sido um sucesso, com grande adesão do público.  :Pracima: 

Grande reportagem fotográfica, obrigado Carlos. :SbOk: 

Fico com pena de não me ter sido possível assistir pessoalmente ao evento, são mesmo apenas condicionantes de distância geográfica, mas a vontade é de estar presente numa próxima edição. Ao menos fico feliz por ter participado, ainda que de forma modesta, nos concursos de fotografia.

Abraços e saudações  :Olá:

----------


## joao felisberto

um muito obrigado carlos pelas belas fotos
e pela tua companhia e simpatia
o evento foi feito, foi espetacular
o amigo carlos foi o campeao mais um ano com a sua contribuiçao
pessoalmente gostei muito de ver amigos que nao falo todos dias
e conheçer pessoal novo ou que conheço via net
passar o bom momento com pessoas com muito conhecimento no hobby
ex: um srº que nao gosta que se chame de srº o amigo machado de sousa
e o amigo e conhecido de todos pedro conceiçao com a sua maquina

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Viva,

O Carlos Basaloco já me contactou no Domingo a avisar que tem em sua posse um dos prémios que ganhei...  :Olá:   :Cool:  

Porém ainda não faço ideia em qual dos dois temas e em que lugar fiquei... estou completamente a leste...  :yb665: 

Tenho tentado consultar as classificações no site do evento e em fóruns mas aparentemente ainda não estarão disponíveis...

Quando poderemos ver os resultados dos concursos de fotografia marinha?  :SbPoiss:   :SbPoisson6:   :SbPoisson9:   :SbOk3:

----------


## joao felisberto

> Viva,
> 
> O Carlos Basaloco já me contactou no Domingo a avisar que tem em sua posse um dos prémios que ganhei...   
> 
> Porém ainda não faço ideia em qual dos dois temas e em que lugar fiquei... estou completamente a leste... 
> 
> Tenho tentado consultar as classificações no site do evento e em fóruns mas aparentemente ainda não estarão disponíveis...
> 
> Quando poderemos ver os resultados dos concursos de fotografia marinha?


boas Artur
como viste tivemos trabalho a montar mas há o desmontar
dá um tempinho o josé brado irá por fotos e os premios
temos a organizar e descançar 3 dias dormi 5 horas
e dóze
para o ano combina com o carlos e venhao juntos

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> boas Artur
> como viste tivemos trabalho a montar mas há o desmontar
> dá um tempinho o josé brado irá por fotos e os premios
> temos a organizar e descançar 3 dias dormi 5 horas
> e dóze
> para o ano combina com o carlos e venhao juntos


Boas João  :Olá: 

Compreendo perfeitamente, organizar um evento destes dá muito trabalho mesmo  :SbOk: 

Não sei se seria possível, seria interessante de momento disponibilizarem apenas a lista dos classificados. Só para matar a curiosidade.  :SbOk3:  E com mais vagar, tratar das fotos, que realmente dá mais trabalho.  :SbOk3: 

Até porque gostaria de apresentar os meus agradecimentos. Só falta mesmo saber qual dos dois conjuntos de fotos (peixe marinho ou aquário marinho) terá sido premiado.  :SbSourire2:   :SbOk: 

Mas vou aguardar pacientemente a vossa comunicação oficial.  :SbOk3:   :Pracima:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Viva,
> 
> Quero dar os meus parabens a organização do evento, tudo muito bom!! Até o tasco ao lado !!!!
> ....


Aquele chouriço e as morcelas assadas,  o convívio, as  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  naquele ambiente ribatejano, não podia ter sido melhor!

Quanto à organização e ao evento em si, superou de longe as expectativas! Não estava à espera de uma adesão tão grande por parte de grandes marcas e de tanto pessoal.
Mais ano, menos ano, os encontros de Salvaterra vão ser a feira certa para os expositores nacionais e o local de encontro e de convívio ideal do pessoal da água doce e da água salgada.
A organização e os  patrocinadores estão de parabéns pelo sucesso do evento.
Iniciativas como esta engrandecem a aquariofilia nacional! 
No que eu puder ajudar, e para o convívio, contem sempre comigo.
Até para o ano.

----------


## joao felisberto

boas 
quem nao viu 
youtube.....2º evento de aquariofilia de salvaterra
estive a ver agora está  :yb677: 

o amigo machado de sousa é para noz um orgulho , as suas palavras
para noz a sua palestra é sempre um ponto principal no nosso evento
gostavamos mais de ter mais menbros deste forum a ser mais ativos
mas tentamos
as imagem do youtube pode ser que mude estes menbros e que para o ano
estejam mais ativos

----------


## jose_brardo

Boa tarde a todos, peço desculpa pela demora das fotos. 

Vou começar com os convidados que fizeram as palestras, faltam me as fotos da palestra de Discus e da TMC, pois o fotografo não estava la nessa hora, mas peço a quem tiver que post aqui.

O senhor José Bentes, a 1 palestra do evento, sobre ciclideos africanos.




O senhor Filipe Oliveira, com a palestra de plantados, aquele senhor ao lado do Filipe, é o grande responsavel por este evento se realizar, o João Felisberto  :Smile: 



O senhor Machado de Sousa, palestra sobre o branqueamento de corais.




Agora vou mostrar umas fotos dos concursos.

Concurso de plantados da TMC.



















Concurso de Discus



Concurso de Escalares



Concurso de Peixes de Água Doce






Fotos das associações presentes, os bettas e os killies





Alguns aquarios expostos





Este ultimo foi doado á loja social de salvaterra pelo Senhor Paulo Rego, da Aquaplante, a quem agradecemos muito, e tenho a dizer que já o vendemos a uma pessoa da vila, e o dinheiro vai reverter a favor da loja social. Um muito obrigado Senhor Paulo.

Ainda tenho muitas fotos para por mas como são tantas demoro um bocado colocalas na net. Mas em breve terão mais espero que gostem.

----------

